# Diabetic girl, 6, has life saved four times a WEEK by dog which knows when she needs



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Diabetic girl, 6, has life saved four times a WEEK by dog which knows when she needs insulin *

Like most children, Rebecca Farrar adores her family's dog - but the six-year-old diabetic has a particularly special reason.

Her young pet Shirley is one of the country's only 'hypo-alert' hounds who SMELLS when Rebecca's blood sugar reaches dangerously low levels.

The youngster says her life is 'saved' by the Labrador-golden retriever cross four times a week as she provides early of potential diabetic attacks.

The three-year-old dog can detect a change in scent when Rebecca's blood sugar levels drop dangerously low or high and licks her owner's hand to alert her.

Shirley will even drag a sugar-level testing kit to the youngster's side to prevent her from slipping into a coma and sleeps faithfully by her side every night.

She is one of only eight registered 'hypo-alert' dogs in Britain which have the unique ability to sniff out a hypoglycaemic attack.
The attacks can cause sufferers to fall into a coma or even die if their symptoms are not dealt with promptly.
Rebecca, from Harpole, Northamptonshire, was diagnosed with type one diabetes two years ago and is unable to feel any change in her sugar levels.

Every day she must inject herself four times with insulin and carry out up to seven sugar-level tests to avoid herself collapsing.

Before the arrival of Shirley, the schoolgirl had to constantly check her sugar levels and was taken to hospital up to four times a week.

But now thanks to the devoted dog, Rebecca and her family, mum Claire, 39, and twin-brother Joseph, have been spared the fear of her potentially being killed by the disease.

Rebecca, who is a keen swimmer, said she was 'so happy' to have Shirley in her life.
She said: 'Shirley is so special to me, we are the best of friends. I can't imagine living without her now. She has saved my life so many times.'

Single mother Claire had to give up her job as a shop assistant to look after Rebecca when her diabetes struck and said Shirley takes a 'weight off' her mind.

She said: 'Rebecca's condition is seriously life threatening, before we had Shirley I was terrified of sleeping in case she fell into a coma without anyone knowing.

'Shirley is absolutely brilliant with Rebecca and really looks after her - they are like soul-mates and are so close.

'It's incredible that a dog can do so much and we are so grateful to have her. She has completely changed our lives.'
Claire saw an advertisement for Cancer and Bio Detection Dogs and applied for Rebecca to be put onto a waiting list for a hypo-dog.

After a 12 month wait Shirley arrived eight weeks ago and has been inseparable with Rebecca ever since.

As a registered 'hypo alert dog', Shirley now has the same rights as a guide dog.
For more information visit the website Home














Shirley is one of eight hypo-alert dogs in the UK. Tinker (pictured) was the first medical dog in the UK for type 2 diabetes.

Diabetic girl, 6, has life saved four times a WEEK by dog which sniff out when she needs insulin injection | Mail Online

**********************************************************


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

A fantastic story, however there is just one thing DM have flubbed up...

Insulin is a hormone produced by the pancreas to stimulate liver cells to take up glucose and convert it into glycogen, _reducing_ blood sugar levels. If you have a hypoglycemic attack, you need to consume something sugary, not take in more insulin.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That has pi**ed me off so much. There is so much I could write but I won;t/ The journalist needs to be sacked! T*AT!


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry, didn't mean to, just annoyed me.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I have worked three of my own dogs with scent detection for my type 1 diabetes. It is difficult to register dogs in this country as there is not many out there with the patience, dedication and ability to train this skill/talent.

There's only one or two organizations (charities) that will train dogs already living with their owners. This is the main issue, as the majority of people living with the condition in question (hypoglycaemia) have animals in their home already reacting to their owner's condition.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

One of my siamese knows when i'm low or heading that way.


----------

